# Looking for some weight savings on my Tarmac



## Sommy (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a Tarmac Expert - stock issued. I planned on focusing on tires, tubes and pedals for lower priced weight reductions. Do you all have any recommendations? I currently have Specialized Mondo (Pro maybe) tires and lower level shimano pedals (540's maybe).

I was thinking of GP4000s tires, lighter tubes and possibly some Speedplay Zero's, but you all have probably have more insight than me. Thoughts?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I swapped the seatpost on my tarmac and lost some weight. If you have a scale, take things off, weigh them, and make a little spreadsheet.
You could pretty easily figure out where you'd get the biggest bang for your buck that way.

The pedals would help. I also got some nice lightweight breaks. you can drop a couple hundred grams right there...

for real performance improvement, sink some cash into some light wheels. that weight matters the most because its rotational.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Whats the specs now?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Look at things that go round first. Wheels, tires, tubes, cranks, pedals and cassettes and in that order. Wheels will make the biggest noticeable difference.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

definitely fork over the few hundred for wheels first, its a large amount, but thats likely where the biggest loss of weight per dollar is.

then tires/tubes. Then Crankset.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I forgot the chain. When it wears out look to use a KMC X10SL.:thumbsup:


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

just got a KMC chain today, my scales could be off but my bike was 110 grams lighter than the stock 105 chain that was on it, wow, i am trying to get my bike under 8 kilos on a budget and im actually finding it difficult, its an 09 specialized roubaix elite, right now im sitting at 8.15 kilos with cages and bar lights, not bad but id like to lose that last 150 grams, i did well since the bike was originally over 9 kilos, so far ive put on
shimano 6600 sl wheelset
6600 sl crankset
kcnc skewers
7900 DA cassette
michelin race pro 3 tires
lightweight ritchey alloy stem
DA 7800 Pedals
specialized alias sl saddle
kcnc tri pro lite seatpost
KMC chain

the bike was originally mostly 105 stuff, to be honest i dont know what the brakes are, theyre advertised as ultra lights, they look like 105 copies to me, i dont think theyre very heavy though, i also realise some of the stuff i replaced is not considered light weight but as i said im doing this on a budget which still cost me a lot to be honest even though some of the stuff i got was second hand, i thought id have gotten her under 8 kilos by now but it may never happen


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

$500, get the BWW Blackset race 1350g wheelset and you'll save 300g of pure rotational weight.


----------

